# Producer Thread ;)



## MasterFreak (28. Dezember 2011)

Soo ich hab mal den Producer Thread aufgemacht in dem man Fragen um Soft oder Hardware Probleme im Producing Bereich stellen kann ! (Bsp. FL Studio Probleme usw...)
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prodcuer Thread *

Habe auch eine Zeit lang was mit Fruity Loops gemacht/probiert. Aber ist leider bis auf ein paar Anfänge/Versuche nicht drauss geworden. Fing schon damit an das man ne teure Soundkarte braucht. Nen ordentliches Masterkeyboard zum einspielen(sonst isses zu kompliziert). Und gut klingende VST´s welche nicht nach Computer klingen kosten mal locker mehrere hundert Euro oder noch mehr. Gute Abhör/Monitorboxen. Dazu kommt das es sehr zeitraubend ist, bin auch perfektionistisch veranlagt und wenn man dann noch Family hat gibt es schon mal Ärger mit der Frau.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prodcuer Thread *

Als Soundkarte reicht doch erstmal eine für 80€ völlig aus, Master-Keyboards gibt es für 80€, und mit 100€-Monitorboxen kann man auch schon recht gut abhören - und teure VSTs brauchst Du nun echt nicht, außer du willst "natürliche" Instrumente imitieren  ODER Du bist SEHR perfektionistisch veranlagt... 

Ich hab so was zB nur mit oben genanntem Budget + nem Mic für 80€, ansonsten nur mit Freeware bzw. bei Soundkarte mitgelieferter Software gemacht (es geht jetzt eher um die Qualität als darum, ob die Sachen einem gefallen  ): http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/Another%20EXCITED%20SIlent%20Day.mp3 oder http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/PLTest.mp3 oder auch ein kompletter Track, fast rein instrumental http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/VanEsco-Master.mp3

Das sind alles noch keine "Endmixe", denn dafür muss man sich dann halt schon mehr Zeit nehmen und mal hier, mal da probehören usw. - das ist weniger mein Ding, ich bräuchte an sich einen Producer für meine Ideen  bei einem Track zB muss ich den Bass überarbeiten, weil meine Boxen (relativ klein) einen zu starken Bass nicht "entlarven" können, dadurch ist es bei meinen Songs auch oft etwas "dumpf" insgesamt, weil der Song WEGEN des Bass übersteuert und ich dann woanders "rumpfusche" - beizeiten muss ich mal bessere Abhörboxen anschaffen 


Wenn man da überlegt, was man früher NUR fürs Keyboard oder so ausgeben musste, und dass vor ca 10-15 Jahren ein PC noch gar nicht die Power hatte, selber instrumente zu übernehmen, so dass man Synthies für mind 500€ kaufen musste, dazu dann ein Mischpult Pflicht war, Effektgeräte für 300 Euro/Stück usw. .. dagegen ist das heute ein reines Schnäppchen. Und wenn einem der Einstieg ins Musikmachen dann doch nicht gefällt, dann ist der Verlst zu verschmerzen, da man die ca 300€ teuren Dinge auch noch gut für 150€ loswerden kann und man "nur" ca 150€ für den Spaß bezahlt hat. Bei teuren Dingen wäre der Verlust aber deutlich höher...


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

Deine Mixes sind ziemlich laut. So laut habe ich meine Sachen nicht hinbekommen. Hören sich ganz gut an. Aber habe auch nur ein Billig-Kopfhörer. Was ein wenig fehlt sind die Höhen meiner Meinung nach. Der Style hört sich für mich so nach 80´s Synthi Pop an gepaart mit modernen Elementen. Der Gesang ein wenig wie Heppner. Gefällt mir.

Hier mal ein paar meiner Versuche:

Hip-Hop
Hip-Hop/Metal Crossover
Psychodelic-Experimental
Trance-Experimental

Sind nur Anfänge, keine kompletten Beats. Wie gesagt, habe die nicht so laut hinbekommen. Wenn ich zu viel Kompression reingemacht hab, fing es an zu clippen usw.

Arrangieren konnte ich auch nie richtig, deswegen immer nur Anfänge.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2012)

Hört sich doch auch nicht schlecht an - ich glaub Du machst da lediglich den Fehler, dass Du versuchst die Bassdrum so klingen zu lassen, als sei das schon discomäßig "hochgeputscht" - wenn Du mal Drums bei Profisachen normal zu Hause (ohne Subwoofer auf Volldampf) hörst, dann ist die Drum da oft nur ganz dezent zu hören, aber im Club macht die trotzdem "wumms"  


Wegen "laut": man sollte nixcht auf Teufel komm raus auf "laut" gehen - das Hauptproblem ist da aber oft die Abhöre, da ist oft ein Ton im Peak, den DU gar nicht hörst, aber an sich wegcutten müsstest, damit der Rest lauter sein darf. Per Compressor kann das ganze dann zu viele Frequenzen betreffen, so dass es clipt. Viele Producer nutzen compressor nur für bestimmte Sounds zB Drumsounds, beim Rest kommt der Compressor gar nicht zum Einsatz, sondern wenn überhaupt dann nur nochmal am Ende eine Mischung aus Compressor und Limiter.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2012)

Zu mir haben sie immer im Musikforum gesagt das die Drums nicht genug Druck haben.

Richtig abmischen ist schon ne Kunst für sich. Und ohne vernünftige Abhörboxen schwer.


----------



## MasterFreak (2. Januar 2012)

Was für Monitore benutzt du denn !?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Zu mir haben sie immer im Musikforum gesagt das die Drums nicht genug Druck haben.


 das kann sein, aber der "Druck" kommt nicht vom "grummmssspfs" und von einer "gehörten Härte"   Die Drums geben viel von ihrem Druck bei einer Tonhöhe ab, die gar nicht sooo viel mit Bass zu tun haben. Oder aber die Leute meinten was anderes, dass da so ein "subbass" fehlt, der dann im Magen grummeln kann - aber den kannst Du nur sauber mitreinproduzieren, wenn Du das mit einem guten Sub probehörst. Das, was bei nem günstigen 2.1-Boxenset "wummert", ist nicht wirklich der Sub-Bass für Clubmusik.




> Richtig abmischen ist schon ne Kunst für sich. Und ohne vernünftige Abhörboxen schwer.


 ja, und viel Arbeit. Ich hab zB einen Track gemacht, bei dem ich erst auf einer anderen Anlage hörte, dass der bei 30-50Hz völlig übertrieben war - auf meinen Abhörmonitoren klang das toll. Die haben einen guten Sound und auch genug  Bass, kommen aber halt am Ende nicht tief genug, um solche "Fehler" zu vermeiden, außer man lässt alles noch mal durch einen EQ-Analyzer laufen und "sieht", dass man es beim Bass übertreibt.

Wichtig ist: nie versuchen, dass es sich schon auf einer normalen Anlage "heftig" anhört, und immer mit "ProfiCDs" aus dem Genre gegenchecken, welche Töne dort vlt. zur eigenen Verwunderung doch gar nicht mal sooooo dominant sind, wie man immer dachte  


zB hier wollte ich eine "harte Drum" machen - die SOLL sich auch grundsätzlich durchaus so anhören, aber ich muss da noch einiges im Bassbereich wegcutten, was für den Charakter der Drum gar nicht nötig ist, den Song bzw einen Sub aber zum übersteuern bringt: http//www.www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/VanEsco-AfterDeath.mp3   außerdem wird dann auch der Rest automatisch wieder weniger dumpf (hoffe ich  ) 



und hier noch eine kleine Atzen-Veräppelung, nur um zu zeigen, wie simpel es sein KANN (5-10 Min Arbeit  ) : http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/Atzen.mp3


----------



## Gamefruit93 (3. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und hier noch eine kleine Atzen-Veräppelung, nur um zu zeigen, wie simpel es sein KANN (5-10 Min Arbeit  ) : http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/Atzen.mp3


 
Geil.


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2012)

@MasterFreak: Ich hatte ganz normale 3 Wege Standboxen über einen alten Hifi Verstärker. Momentan habe ich keine Anlage mehr, nur noch Billig-Kopfhörer.

@Herbboy: Die meinten speziell bei Hip-Hop Beats die Kicks. Das die nicht genug drücken. Einen Subbass hatte ich nie verwendet.
Deine Atzenverarschung hört sich gut an. Im Grunde nur zwei Instrumente, neben den Drums, aber wenn man weiß wie.

Der erste Link geht leider nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Prodcuer Thread *



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn man da überlegt, was man früher NUR fürs Keyboard oder so ausgeben musste, und dass vor ca 10-15 Jahren ein PC noch gar nicht die Power hatte, selber instrumente zu übernehmen, so dass man Synthies für mind 500€ kaufen musste, dazu dann ein Mischpult Pflicht war, Effektgeräte für 300 Euro/Stück usw. .. dagegen ist das heute ein reines Schnäppchen. Und wenn einem der Einstieg ins Musikmachen dann doch nicht gefällt, dann ist der Verlst zu verschmerzen, da man die ca 300€ teuren Dinge auch noch gut für 150€ loswerden kann und man "nur" ca 150€ für den Spaß bezahlt hat. Bei teuren Dingen wäre der Verlust aber deutlich höher...


 
Öhmmm das stimmt allerdings keines wegs ! vor 10 Jahren z.b hab ich bereits mit nem AMD K6-2@550mhz und FruityLoops Musik machen können, darauf liefen auch Plugins wie Absynth, Pro52, und weitere, es gab damals schon nen haufen Free Plugins, also wirklich ne ganze ganze menge, Cubase und AudioLogic liefen damals auch auf den Kisten. Ich hatte damals nen Abo der Zeitschrift KEYS, da gabs jeden Monat ne CD, da waren Samples for Free drauf, Demo Versionen, und nen ganzen haufen FreeWare VST´s. Nen Midi Keyboard konnte man für 30dm ergattern ( zugegeben die quali war scheise, aber es funzte, vorraussetzung ne Soundblaster mit Roland GM Midi Standart, bsp Soundblaster PCI 128 ( die auch noch nen EMU Chipsatz hatte, also Asio fähig war ) 

Gehen wir noch weiter in der zeit zurück, 1997 es waren die zeiten von AMD K6 und Pentium2, genau vor 15 jahren tat sich was auf dem Markt 
Es kamm das programm Jeskola Buzz auf den Markt, ein FreeWare programm, mit einem haufen Effekten, einem Haufen Plugins, VST Fähigheit, es war ein Tracker / Sequenzer der so ziemlich alles in den schatten stellte, und das kostenlos ! Man hatte die fähigkeit alles frei zu Routen 
bsp man nehmen ein Oszi, verbindet das mit div Filtern und Effekten, und erhält einen "selbstgebauten" Synth... WOW das programm war / ist dermassenden Potent das auch viele Musiker ausm Elektronik Bereich drauf aufmerksam wurden, der bekannteste unter anderem Oliver Lieb der einige Tracks mit Buzz produziert hat damals. Und einige Monate später kamm der nächste Knaller auf den Markt der alles veränderte gegen Ende 1997 kam von Propellerheads Rebirth auf den Markt, ein Programm was eine 808, 909, und zwei 303 emulierte, damit konnte man ohne sich teure Techno machinen zu kaufen für tausende Euros richtig fette Tracks produzieren, vorallem gilt Rebirth auch heute noch als eines der wenigen programme die es hinbekommen fast so Authentisch zu Klingen wie eine Echte 303. 

Und wenn man damals noch ne Soundblaster AWE2 sein eigen nennen konnte, und in der karte auch noch 2-8mb Sim Module stecken hatte, dann konnte man damals schon mit dem Computer umfassend ohne probleme Musik machen die Power war da durch die Soundblaster karten, genau das machte die Soundblaster damals auch so berühmt, weil sie die CPU extrem entlasten konnten und berechnungen anstellen die davor jede CPU an ihre grenzen Trieb. 

Das war vor 15 jahren, schöne Zeit damals  Soviel zu dem Thema PC´s hätten damals noch garkeine Power für sowas gehabt  

Gehen wir mal noch einen schritt weiter, zu zeiten von AMIGA und Atari ST, ich erriner mich noch gut, vor 24 jahren, da kam für den Amiga ein Programm raus ( genauer genommen vor 28 jahren ) das war der überhammer. Ein Vollwertiger Software Synthesizer und eine art Aranger der NICHT nach 8 Bit Sound klang ( aber 8 bit war )  AEGIX Sonix ist quasi der uropa von FruityLoops 
Hier mal nen kleiner Klangeindruck 
Pyratronik - Pyratronik (Sonix, 1987) - YouTube


Es stimmt also nicht wirklich das man vor 15 jahren mit nem Computer keine Musik machen konnte, im übrigen gabs von jedem dieser Programme Demo Versionen die entweder vollwertigen waren und nur paar Tage liefen  oder nur ne halbe stunde im falle von Rebirth z.b


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Januar 2012)

Im ersten Moment als ich Pyratronik gehört hab..... Masterpiece ich dachte gleich fängt ein richtig geiler Hip Hop Beat an, leider kam der nicht es war aber trotzdem gut 
Aus der ersten Melo am Anfang könnte man was richtig gutes machen ^^
@dfence jo das mit der Power stimmt schon aber heute brauch man ziemlich gute Sachen um keine Übersteuerungen oder ruckler zu haben.... obwohl es alles eine Konfigurationsfrage ist 
Obwohl man natürlich mit mehr Power meistens besser dran ist besonders mit CPU und Soundkarten Power  ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Januar 2012)

Bedenke mal das es damals zu der zeit als Pyratechnik rauskamm es noch garkeine fetten Basedrums oder ähnliches gab, hör die Kraftwerk aus der Zeit an, das sind fast die gleichen synthetischen Drum Sounds. Ich wollt damit auch eher mal aufzeigen was ohne Synthesizer damals rein mit nem Amiga möglich war, dafür das es sehr alt ist, klingts eben verdammt gut. 

Eines hat sich aber nie geändert, trotz Power sau guten Soundkarten, ausgereiften programme, Ein VST Synthi wird niemals so ausdrucksvoll klingen wie ein Hardware Synthi, selbst so verdammt teure Plugins wie der Pro53 kommt nicht ans Original dran, drum hab ich hier nen Synthesizer stehen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

@dfence: vor 15 Jahren fing es halt so langsam an, wirklich am und mit dem Computer Musik zu machen - es war aber viel viel mühevoller und teurer als heute, da die CPU+RAM-Power viel engere Grenzen gesetzt haben als heute. Und "man" hat als Hobbymusiker dann trotzdem noch eher auf externe Instrumente gesetzt, indem man sich lieber einen (ggf auch gebrauchten) Synthie für 1000DM kaufte, der nen Multimode usw. hatte und "sogar" die Drums übernehmen konnte   und die meisten Profis haben auch eher noch auf "richtigen" Instrumenten weitergemacht. 

Sequenzing wiederum hat man schon lange am PC gemacht, das ist klar. Ich hatte auch schon auf dem Amiga die erste Version von "Samplitude".


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Januar 2012)

Naja so super teueres equipment hat man aber auch nicht gebraucht, gab einfach paar Insider tipps wie die Soundblaster PCI 128 mit EMU Chipsatz dazu gemodete Asio treiber und du hast für keine 100mark ne verdammt gute Soundkarte gehabt, oder man hat sich noch mit der alten AWE32 oder AWE64 begüngt die es zu der zeit schon billig gebraucht gab, nen AMD K6-2 CRT 350 konntest ohne probleme köpfen und zu nem 550er machen. Ich sag mal so, als ich mit 18 angefangen hab am PC zu werkeln, da hab ich noch mein geld mit ferienjobs verdient, das heist die meisten rechner hab ich billigst gebraucht gekauft da konnte man mit 500mark schon viel viel machen, und das ist ja nun schon fast 15 jahre her  
Ich rede auch nicht vom sequencer getuhe das hast aufm C64 auch schon machen können, ProTracker, FastTracker und wie sie alle heisen, ich spreche hier von klangsynthese per Software, wie gesagt Jeskola Buzz absolut Freeware, absolut potent auch für den Profi, dazu nen 500mark gebraucht rechner bisl basteln und du hattest schon alles was du brauchst um heiße tracks zu produzieren. 

Das einzige was man halt früher viel machen muste, war eben Basteln, ohne Technik wissen im bereich Hardware und co, war das eben fast nicht möglich musik zu produzieren, heute kann halt jeder leie sich mal schnell was basteln mit Fruity. Das ist das was sich geändert hat. Meiner ansicht nach.

Früher gabs auch noch nen anderen gebraucht markt für Hardware, da gabs z.b bei uns den ComputerMarkt, ne alte Fabrikhallte mit 800qm² überall einzelne stände mit Hardware händlern die gebraucht zeug verkauft haben, da haste echt billig Rechner bekommen. Sowas gibts halt heute nicht mehr durch das Internet und unzählige Foren und Börsen und co.


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2012)

Wenn man bei Fruity Loops mehrere Spuren mit VST´s laufen hat + Effektgeräte kann schon mal die CPU ins schwitzen kommen. Das habe ich bei der CPU Auslastung gesehen. Dann fing es auch so komisch an zu knacken und zu schrebbeln.

Oder liegt das da dran das ich nur Onboardsound habe?



> Eines hat sich aber nie geändert, trotz Power sau guten Soundkarten,  ausgereiften programme, Ein VST Synthi wird niemals so ausdrucksvoll  klingen wie ein Hardware Synthi, selbst so verdammt teure Plugins wie  der Pro53 kommt nicht ans Original dran, drum hab ich hier nen  Synthesizer stehen.


Bei mir wurde immer rumgemeckert wie billig die VST´s klingen würde und das sich alles nach Computersound anhört. Auch von wegen ich wäre aufn 80´ern hängengeblieben.
Hatte schon alles probiert mitn Effekten. Reverb ohne Ende usw.  Hab das nicht besser hinbekommen.

Andere die Free VST´s benutzt, aber wußten wie sie mit Effekten richtig umzugehen haben, da war es deutlich besser.

Ich glaube ich würde mit einen 1000 Euro VST nicht besser klingen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

Das Knacken und CLipping bei Nutzung von einer großen Zahl an VSTs hat meist eher mit der Soundkarte zu tun, aber irgendwann kann es natürlich auch mit CPU&Co zu tun haben, wobei das bei moderneren PCs fast unmöglich ist, solang Du nicht 32 VSTis nimmt und jedem VSTi noch JEWEILS 5 versch. eigene Effekte zuweist


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte nichtmal viele VST´s gleichzeitig am laufen. Maximal 6. Aber auf jeden noch 2-3 Effektegeräte. 
Denke mal das es mit meinen Onboardsound zu tun hatte. Die CPU ist ja stark genug.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

Du kannst das in einem gewissen Maße abpuffern, indem Du in den Audiooptionen die Buffersize änderst - damit gibt du dem PC sozusagen mehr Zeit - dafür reagiert das Programm dann langsamer, also WENN Du eien Ton "live" spielen willst, dann drückst Du auf eine Taste und hörst den dafür auch erst 0,5 später, oder beim Einsingen hörst Du dich selber verzögert, so dass man unmöglich brauchbar arbeiten kann. Aber es gibt diese Treiber "Asio4all", die das für onboardsound stark verbessern. Aber am Ende hilft nur eine "echte" Producerkarte.


Hier nochmal der Link, war gestern mit einem www zuviel: http://www.van-esco.de/MyTracks/VanEsco-AfterDeath.mp3  da hab ich es mit der Drum übertrieben...


----------



## MasterFreak (4. Januar 2012)

@ dfence 
Kennst du Moog ?  das waren noch zeiten obwohl der heute immer noch vielfältig eingesetzt werden kann 
Was sonst noch gut an Hardware Synthis ist, ist z.B. der Acess Virus TI2 Polar damit kann man fette Leads machen mit z.B. ner Saw ^^
Obwohl es unbestreitbar auch gute VST's gibt wie z.B. den Nexus von reFX oder wie schon genannt den Pro53 von Native Instruments 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte nichtmal viele VST´s gleichzeitig am laufen. Maximal 6. Aber auf jeden noch 2-3 Effektegeräte.
> Denke mal das es mit meinen Onboardsound zu tun hatte. Die CPU ist ja stark genug.


 Ja, das klingt nach Soundkarte. Falls du dir keine ASIO-fähige SK kaufen möchtest, hast du es mal mit ASIO4ALL probiert? Das hatte bei mir geholfen, das Knacksen weitesgehend zu entfernen. In der Hilfe zu FL Studio gibt es auch einen brauchbare Anleitung zu ASIO4all.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2012)

Jo danke für den Tipp. Aber ich produziere aus Anfangs genannten Gründen nicht mehr.


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Jo danke für den Tipp. Aber ich produziere aus Anfangs genannten Gründen nicht mehr.


 ah, ich sollte Threads doch von Anfang an lesen


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2012)

Kein Problem.


----------



## Micha77 (4. Januar 2012)

Was würrdet ihr empfeheln: Cubase,Reason oder Fruity Loops?


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Ich nutze alle drei 

Kommt halt darauf an, was du machen möchtest. Wenn du viel mit Pattern arbeiten möchtest, finde ich zum Beispiel FL Studio am besten. Du kannst dir von allen drei Programmen eine Testversion laden und mal mit rumspielen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

Ich nutze Cubase mit FruityLoops als PlugIn (für Drums und Beats). Viele setzen auch nur auf Reason, aber keine Ahnung, wie das ist. 

Hängt auch ein wenig von der Musik ab, die man macht. Reason zB ist wohl besser für Electro+Techno usw., Cubase ist wohl spezialisierter für Band-Aufnahmen. Also, nicht vom Sound usw. her, sondern was die Arbeit betrifft. 

Und was auch gar nicht schlecht ist sind inzwischen die Magix Music Maker, sofern man nicht eine der GANZ billigen Versionen nimmt, bei denen man ausschließlich fertige Soundblöcke aneinanderreiht. In einer etwas besseren Version ist das nicht schlechter als Cubase, jedenfalls für 90% der Musiker - Cubase bietet halt noch mehr Optionen, die aber echt nur ganz wenige Leute brauchen. 

Ach ja: bei Musikersoundkarten/Interfaces ist oft auch eine Light-Version zB von Cubase dabei, welche ebenfalls für die allermeisten Leute völlig ausreicht. Da fehlen halt ein paar Profitools, und man hat halt kleine Beschränkungen zB "nur" 16 versch. Instrumente gleichzeitig (ein Soundsample zählt NICHT als Instrument)... das heißt an sich wird man nur eingeschränkt, wnen man vorhatte, ein Orchester zB für Filmmusik zu immitieren mit mehr als 16 Instrumenten


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Stimmt, die Magix Produkte (ich glaube das heißt Samplitude) gibt es auch noch, allerdings kann ich dir dazu nichts sagen. Dann ist mir grade noch Sonar von Roland/Cakewalk eingefallen, kann ich aber auch nichts zu sagen 

Reason kann seit Version 6 auch aufnehmen, allerdings so komfortabel wie Cubase ist es noch nicht. Ich glaube, am günstigsten ist FL Studio und du kannst es halt auch mit VSTs erweitern. Reason ist hingegen ein geschlossenes System, da ist nix mit Plugins. Auch kann Reason keine externen MIDI-Geräte ansprechen, ist aber egal, wenn man sowas eh nicht hat/braucht.


----------

